# Harry Potter - true magic



## dillacom (Sep 4, 2002)

check out this link and read the comments

priceless

Harry Potter Nimbus Broom 2000


----------



## edX (Sep 4, 2002)

i'm not sure whether to continue busting out laughing or delete this thread for being rated X.  

a very educational find. i'm glad my 13 yo is a boy.


----------



## themacko (Sep 5, 2002)

Wow, that kid is hung like a horse!


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themacko _
> *Wow, that kid is hung like a horse!
> 
> *


I'm speechless. What you just said is hilarious, but I'm not laughing. I have a simple little smile on my face as I sit here and let the comment works it way through my brain. I am starting to chuckle a bit, but I'm not laughing like I should. After reading your post I look at your avatar in a whole new light. Your avatar's smirk has a different intention behind it now. 

I have no idea how this post is going to end, so I've decided for it not to have an endi...


----------



## uoba (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh man, I better change my avatar then


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 5, 2002)

... uhhh ... (poor kid)


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 5, 2002)

I didn't even notice that there was a larger picture:

http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00005NEBW.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Trip (Sep 5, 2002)

I didn't care much for the picture, but the comments...man oh man!


----------



## tk4two1 (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm probably going to be ousted for this one!


----------



## dillacom (Sep 5, 2002)

My friend is ordering one for his wife.  He said she will want to sweep more if she had one, I don't understand why......


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 5, 2002)

lmfao@this one


Reviewer: BarrelO'Monkeys from New Orleans, LA USA  
I think the Nimbus 2000 is perfect for any age; Harry Potter fan or not! (But really, who isn't a Harry Potter fan?)
I'm 32 and enjoy riding the broom as much as my 12 yr old and 7 year old. The vibrations, along with the swooshing sounds make for a very magical journey! It is a very durable toy, as well. My only complaint is, I wish the batteries didn't run out quite so quickly!
This toy is a wonderful escape into a world of imagination! 



I spit my soda out right onto my pc when i read that post =/


----------



## dillacom (Sep 5, 2002)

I would spit my soda on my computer if it was a PC too.. lol


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 5, 2002)

Yeah, thankfully it missed the iBook...Jolt is a bitch on keyboards


----------



## dillacom (Sep 5, 2002)

lol, but from your specs that is one pretty bad ass system you have though.  It has got to zoom zoom zoom, just like my Nimbus Broom 2000! Wee! I can fly!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 5, 2002)

This is terrible


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Sep 5, 2002)

yes, it does go zoom zoom zoom.....like MY nimbus broom.  Anyone around the Boston general area and want to race nimbus brooms down route 93?


----------



## dillacom (Sep 7, 2002)

The strangest thing is I have never seen this movie, but I am strangely attracted to this toy.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 8, 2002)

o0


----------



## Jason (Sep 11, 2002)

ditto ^^

&#12392;&#12356;&#12428;&#12288;&#12431;&#12288;&#12393;&#12371;&#12288;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;&#65311;


----------



## Androo (Sep 14, 2002)

Anyone find Harry Potter a bit...
whats the word.....
come back to me on that.

But still, there was a harry potter camp. You could learn magic, play quidditch, and eat magical food.
A good idea, for anyone who has too big of an imagination.
In fact, for than 15 people went there! Wow!


----------

